# when to let my Pyr sleep outside



## Robyn8 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi,
We have a 6 month old Pyr.  We got him as a 8 week old pup from a breeder with working parents.  We only have chickens right now that do not even free range, so we are using him more as a farm dog, and plan to eventually use him to keep the chickens safe when I start to free range.  He is allowed inside or outside as he choses and has been mostly sleeping inside until recently.  he has started wanting to get up and check things out and bark at stuff lately in the middle of the night.  I know this is his instinct and I am fine with it, but am hesitant to let him sleep outside all alone.  I have been letting him out around 3 am when I know my husband will be up in a few hours anyways, but should we start letting him sleep outside all night if he wants?  he does not have a dog house yet, but we're planning to build him one once he started being outside more than in.  We do have a large covered porch he likes to lay on with one of those dog hammock beds on it. 
thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Leah567 (Jun 9, 2017)

My relatives have a Pyrenees that is 4 months and they keep him outside 24/7. They even have bears. I think he'll be alright by himself. I assume he's pretty big by now.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2017)

Is your place securely fenced? If so, I see no problem letting him stay outside. What you don't want is a dog that wants to stay inside! LOL


----------



## Robyn8 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes we have a fence but I was worried about coyotes getting and him still being a youngster.  He likes to be out but then seems to get lonely and wants back in after a couple hours.  Probably good for us to get him used to being out more.  He's about 75 lbs now.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 12, 2017)

You might want a secure night pen for him until he grows a bit. But at 75 pounds, he ought to be big enough, unless you are worried at his maturity level.  When we moved here, we had no fence and had just got a Pyr puppy. We had to put him on a chain until we got a pen built for him. We brought him in at night to keep him from being a coyote snack. We let him out of the pen all we could, but put him up any time we left. His pen was right outside our bedroom, so even though he barked, if it had been anything wrong, we could have gotten up and checked on him. Getting the place fenced in was a great feeling.


----------

